

DOJ Hasn't Actually Found Silk Road Founder's Bitcoin Yet - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131004/14424324756/doj-hasnt-actually-found-silk-road-founders-bitcoins-yet.shtml

======
benologist
Stupid, sensationalist rewording by professional linkbaiters.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/04/fbi-
silk-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/04/fbi-silk-road-
bitcoin-seizure/)

